# My 1941 John Deere H



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Thought I'd post a few pics of my 41 H that I finally brought to it's new home and give it a cleaning,fix the broken items and enjoy it with my grandson.

Started out really dirty,no brakes on the right side and since I have been working on it,several unfixed problems. I plan to make it reliable,and fix the bad things










Brakes on the right side were sludged up ith this..










now like this..










needing cleaning










and paint added...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I want so badly to pick up a project like that. That's gonna be a nice machine when you get it finished. I hope you keep the photos of your progress coming.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

bignastyGS, its going to stand tall one of these days, Im anxiouse to see it done.
I refurbed my unstyle a few years ago, I guess I enjoyed doing it more then any other projects.
Thanks for the pics,I will be watching for more.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Got to stripping and giving the fan a shot of rattle can JD Yellow today...


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Been busy working on this lately Starting to look better and better everyday I work on it..










shutters cleaned,sanded,primered and painted










foot pan stripped,sanded,primed and repainted










parts stripped and ready to get paint and carb cleaned to be rebuilt


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

more progress...Brakes all installed and working properly now. Test fitted the foot throttle pedal and will clean and paint this weekend. Drained the gear oil out and made a new differential gasket. Hopefully,I can button up the rearend,clean it up and paint it up.


----------

